# Stagnant water in tank for 8 months. Health hazzard?



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I heard somewhere that leaving water in the tank while in storage can encourage bacterial growth.

I've just bought a 2nd hand commercial one group that was in starage for 8 months. Time enough for anything to grow in there.

Can I just flush the tank out with planty of water or do I really need to empty it and give it a good clean before using it?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can that be descaled like a home machine? If so I would have thought the chemicals in a descale treatment would have killed off enough bacteria? That and a good clean by hand?

I'm not an expert so I accept no responsibility if you die using my advice!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Erm, thanks Daren!









Anyone else??


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that you can use Milton sterilizing solution ( as used for babies bottles so should be safe) to flush the system, then plenty of water after that.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks Mike.

Maybe the combo of Milton and descalant plus plenty of water should do the trick.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

whenever i strip and rebuild a one group i do a boiler off descale and clean including all pipes to be sure it is scale free and germ free.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a boiler off descale and clean including all pipes.


Could you divulge a little more information on what this entails please?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

+1 on Milton fluid - it's just weak bleach but that's what I would use plus either de scaler or white (spirit) vinegar followed by much flushing!

David


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Great, thanks for the advice guys.

David, I have your shot glass all packeged up and ready to go but my local post office is shut for refurbishment til the 1st Nov (be nice if they put a coffee bar in there for the waiting hoards!).

If I manage to get to another one before then I'll post it. If not, it may have to wait til then I'm afraid...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oxiclean for cleaning and killing 99.9% of germs + then Starsan food safe sanitiser .


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice one Gary. Thanks. These are both safe to use in coffee machines for sure?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Definately do your research, but its what I use in the removable water tank in Brewtus & also for my beer making set up (where sanitation is absolutely critical).

Oxiclean is brutal stuff, extremely high PH. You'd find it in dishwater tablets and washing machine powder, but its effective.

Star San is industry leading food-safe sanitiser (''do not fear the foam'') it is very low PH no-rinse formula (although id rinse to get rid of the foam). A bottle will last forever because the dilution rate is so high......


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I love that we're so civil on this thread but it's no holds barred on the other!

Thanks for the info tho. Very helpful.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''inside the cage business is business , we are warriors I want to kill you , but, outside the cage we can shake hands walking away as men''


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Heheh. Word!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Your descaler is acidic enough to kill off any nasties in the tank.

Firing up the machine afterwards will also sterilise the insids.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Gary's tanks are empty


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

When I had a fungal growth in the header tank at home (tank was replaced and system drained) I had to sterilise the hot water tank, as it is fed by the cold water header tank. It was done with nothing more than Milton, as advised to do so by water treatment specialist. They stated it is safe enough for baby equipment so will be safe enough for adults!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Okey doke. Milton and descaler it is then.

Cheers all.


----------

